# P2C - trouble with index shifting?



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has consistently had difficulty with Shimano SIS index shifting on a P2C or any other aero bike with internal routing.

I cannot get my rear derailleur to work correctly despite multiple adjustments. Basically the chain jumps between 4-5 and 5-6, and shifts to the largest rear cog before the index shifter reaches the final position. The chain, cable, chainrings and cassette are all new or have minimal use.

According to Shimano's technical documents, SIS doesn't work well with internal cable routing. 

Any comments or advice?


----------

